# Tie down ladder



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think most guys are either using ladder racks with a latching system to latch in the ladder, or they're using the rubber straps with hooks on the ends like truck drivers use to lash down their tarps. I don't think I've seen anyone using rope in a very, very long time. I see a lot of scrap Romex used to lash down ladders. I think the DOT requires at least 10 gauge, however. (that was a joke). I have hooks on the side of my truck I hang my extension ladder on, so I don't really need to tie or lash down anything, so I can't really help in that regard. My bucket trucks all have regular ladder racks on the top of the side bins, but they have a latching system. No ties required.


----------



## geeyathink (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks MD, 
Since I got this ladder rack about a month ago I have been using 1st regular bungee, then the black rubber straps with hooks because the regular bungees have not been durable, at least the ones I have. Mabe they make a better quality strap.

Regardless, it dawned on me that the rope had been so much easier to use that I want to switch back to it. 

What are latching systems like, is it a large swinging hook or something? Do they always function seamlessly or do they require finagling the ladders around as you engage the latch? (just my imagination going wild, I obviously have never seen one)

Have you seen a generic latching system available.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

geeyathink said:


> Have you seen a generic latching system available.


Hmm... not sure. Poke around here a little bit. If they don't have it for vans, it probably doesn't exist:
http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/categoryindex.cfm?category=Ladder Racks

I'm thinking these two are probably adaptable to most ladder racks: 
http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_wide.cfm?FamilyID=2
http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_large_wide.cfm?FamilyID=102


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

geeyathink said:


> What are latching systems like, is it a large swinging hook or something? Do they always function seamlessly or do they require finagling the ladders around as you engage the latch? (just my imagination going wild, I obviously have never seen one)


There are various latching systems. Some easier than others, but generally easier overall than strapping down the ladder. Even among guys with latching type ladder racks, I still sometimes see a strap or two. I guess they're old-school. Guys that live or work in higher crime areas sometimes prefer to also put a bicycle type cable lock on their ladders to prevent overnight ladder theft.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

The lock bolt on my rack is busted. So I use one of these. Holds it in place and keeps it locked on so no one steals it in the middle of the night.

http://www.masterlock.com/promos/python/8413python_lock.shtml


----------



## shedfull (Aug 15, 2007)

this might help,

http://www.animatedknots.com/trucke...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I love seeing the guys that use some 14-2 on the road.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> I love seeing the guys that use some 14-2 on the road.


Thats all I've ever used. Haven't lost a ladder yet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I was using #12 to tie mine down until a few months ago. I had to drive @120 miles in the pouring rain, and I had the radio blasting the whole way. A few hours after arriving, the rain quit and I went outside. That's when I noticed my 20" extension ladder was gone! No idea when it fell off, didn't hear a thing. I called the state police to tell them what happened, they said there where no accidents reported in that area involving yellow fiberglass ladders (thank God) so I guess someone got a new ladder, and I got a $250.00 lesson in tying things down correctly. I now use 2 - 2" ratcheting straps and I guarantee the bed of my truck will come off before my ladder does!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Bit of wire to tie down conduit does not work either. I tied a couple of bundles of heavy gauge to my roof rack. All went well for miles until I had to stop a bit 'quick' at traffic lights. Needless to say both bundles of conduit shot off the front of the van. Through the rear window of the car in front and bounced back onto the bonnet (hood) of my van. Ever felt sheepish and lost for words.?
Insurance would not pay out. Who can blame them. Invest in proper tie downs. I now use the wing/thread type.

Frank


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

I always thought 14/3 worked better. More rope like:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> Needless to say both bundles of conduit shot off the front of the van. Through the rear window of the car in front and bounced back onto the bonnet (hood) of my van.


I saw a cable TV man rear-end a car accidently, and his ladder shot off the roof like a javelin and through the rear window of the car he just hit. Talk about adding insult to injury.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I used romex for YEARS.


Now I keep the ladders inside. 2 @ 8', 2 @ 4', 1 @ 12' and [email protected] 24'


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Whoa. I am in awe of your truck organization. I need room for drawers like that.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks. I'm the laziest guy you'd ever want to meet and I HATE driving to the suply house. I like to be able to pull up and be able to do just about anything.

This is 3 out of 4 all set up identically so anyone can work on any truck and not have to search for things. The 4th truck has a 26' boom/bucket and is set up for lighting maintenance.


----------



## varybarry (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a sweet setup. I like your organization. It gives me something to strive towards.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

220/221, Your moniker wouldn't have anything to do with Mr.Mom would it?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

220/221 Man nice set up on those trucks, you a Marine by chance? Talk about squared away, I am jealous.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

geeyathink said:


> I have not tied a ladder onto a ladder rack in better than twenty five years. I guess its normal I don't remember the knot I am after but still I feel like a idiot having to ask.
> 
> With a truck ladder rack with a hook down on the uprights I know a slip knot type hitch can be used at the hook for quick fastening and removal. Also if I remember correctly I need to use a certain type of rope, I think we used cotton rope back in the day? Does a newer (synthetic)type rope work with this situation now? If so what type?
> 
> ...


Just found out a few weeks ago that bungee cords are illegal on the roads in NJ, there is some law requiring you to use nylon tie downs, the trooper tell me its like a $150 ticket, also ladders can't hang over the back bumper more than 1' when the truck is parked on a public street.


----------

